# Calculating your DPO after an FET



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a 5 day blasto transferred on the 26th of Jan. I read somewhere that you add 5 days to the amount of days since your transfer and this gives you your DPO. Is this correct so should I be on 11DPO today?


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hiya,

I'm not sure why you would want to know how many dpo you are but if it is too work out your due date this link should help.

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/749-IVF-Due-Date-Calculator-by-Date-of-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination

But yes it should work if you take off 5 days.

x

/links


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

BerryChelt i just used your link out of curiosity, i know i shouldn't look that far ahead as not had much luck so far and OTD isn't until 10th feb but really spookily it came back with my sisters birthday and she had her first born child on my birthday! Hope that's a good omen   

Bernards girl i think i know what you are trying to get at, if you are 6 days past a 5 day transfer then yes it is like 11 days i think. What OTD did they give you?
Good luck hun


----------

